

Grantoo launches Propeller SDK to extend reach to iOS and Android apps - rohamg
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/16/grantoo-launches-propeller-sdk/

======
dima2909
Grantoo cofounder here. We'd love to hear what the HackerNews community thinks
of what we've built. We're a team of game developers frustrated with the
options out there for engaging + monetizing players by delivering value, not
showing ads, so we decided to take matters into our own hands. With
PropellerSDK, we are matching top games with Fortune500 brands who will
sponsor tournaments with real prizes (tuition, charity grants, etc) for
players. Games get great features + a new revenue stream, players win prizes,
and brands benefit from the most effective mobile advertising channel
currently available.

------
eagle9
tl;dr: platform to add server-side multiplayer features (challenges,
tournaments) as well as monetization through sponsored tournaments. sounds
pretty win/win/win to me..

------
oO_SwooP_Oo
Cool. Looking forward to trying it out!

------
slajax
Stoked on this release guys! Cheers from North Van.

